# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  NEW - Can anybody ID this pill?

## logos3

diamond shaped, peach colored, A X and scored on one side, nothing on other side, white on inside... attached is a picture... thanks!!!

----------


## laduem88

> diamond shaped, peach colored, A X and scored on one side, nothing on other side, white on inside... attached is a picture... thanks!!!


yea i know who makes it, but i dont get much from them at all and dont know what it is due to the color.

----------


## laduem88

i think iv been on here for too long...never thought the day would come where i actually rec. a random pill lol

what compound is it?

----------


## logos3

the actual color is lighter n more peach/pinkish tint to it, the picture makes it seem more orange

----------


## logos3

i tried seaching/googling, not having any luck... its supposed to be dianabol , but not sure the mg or if its legit

----------


## taiwanguy

That's what their dbol looks like

----------


## taiwanguy

So if that's what it's supposed to be, it probably is. They have a few others that are similar in color. (However, as it's SUPPOSED to be dbol , I'd be surprised if you were sent something else.)

Also their dbol is supposed to be 10mg if I'm not mistaken. (Don't know why you wouldn't know the mg/pill that you bought it at...)

----------


## slimy

> i think iv been on here for too long...never thought the day would come where i actually rec. a random pill lol
> 
> what compound is it?


'Doh!!!!! Me too. Yes, it's their version of Dianobol. They make both a 10mg and a 50mg pill. It should have numbers on the other side of the " AX".

I've used them, had no problems with them. The lab is not very popular with members on this forum.

----------


## logos3

i'm new to all of this and got them through a friend who wasnt sure of the mg he said he was supposed to get a lower dose but they sent him them which he said are 50mg... from what i been looking up though it seems like they may be 10mg... i believe they're legit just confused as to what the mg are and that would be a good thing to know lol

----------


## logos3

just looked again to double check, there is nothing on the other side... just A X and a score on the one side

----------


## taiwanguy

I'd start by taking 1 (or maybe 2, but definitely not 5) at a time if it were me. There will be a noticeable difference (sometimes in feeling like your head wants to explode, but that was probably because I had adrol in the mix too :P) between 10-20mg of dbol per week and 50-100mg a week. If you feel nothing on 1-2 a day you're probably safe to say it's 10mg a pill or something completely different. :P

----------


## logos3

thanks for the tips, hmm not sure what i wanna do yet, like i said i'm new to this... i've IDed pills easy b4, can't seem to do it with this one lol

----------


## Kibble

I used those same dbol a few months ago. They gave me terrible back pumps, and about 15lbs with bad diet. Strength did not improve too much. I was taking 5 of the 10mgs daily. That lab had problems in the past, but I am giving them a go because lately I have heard great things. By the way, threads like this need to go into the "Pictures of Anabolic Steroids " threads. Also, do not mention the lab name, epsecialy since it is an UGL.

----------

